# Best Dog Shampoo



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I know you guys all have your own opinion. I like to know what do you guys consider the best dog shampoo and why?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog.. I have four dogs and use four different shampoos.
A shampoo for red dogs for Buster. I can't recall the brand.

Groomax: 
Allergen Reducing Shampoo
Itch Relief Shampoo
Teddie - Soothing Oatmeal Shampoo & Silk Protein Conditioner

I wouldn't say it's the *BEST*, but it does wonders on their coats. I've seen the biggest different in Teddie's coat, it's soft, fluffy, and shiny. That's all I can ask for.

They were gifted to the dogs for christmas and run about $7 for a 16oz bottle. I've also looked into SPA.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I think it depends on the dog.. I have four dogs and use four different shampoos.
> A shampoo for red dogs for Buster. I can't recall the brand.
> 
> Groomax:
> ...


man must be a pain giving them a bath with 4 different shampoo for 4 different dogs. Well i have used shampoo that doosent have too much foam. I do no tliek that because it makes me use more shampoo just to get more foam, and i think its a waste. What shampoo i can use and foams up alot so i dont have to use as much shampoo.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

kenRC51 said:


> man must be a pain giving them a bath with 4 different shampoo for 4 different dogs. Well i have used shampoo that doosent have too much foam. I do no tliek that because it makes me use more shampoo just to get more foam, and i think its a waste. What shampoo i can use and foams up alot so i dont have to use as much shampoo.


It just depends on what else you're looking for. The shampoos by Groomax I've found to be nice with the suds..I don't have to use very much to cover a 85 pound dog so something works. 

It's not that huge of a pain because I bath them one at a time. I switch the towels, shampoo and then go get the dog. 
Here they are if you want to take a look:
http://www.petsmart.com/search/inde...=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Shampoos+&+Conditioners&fbx=1


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

*IMO one of the best shampoo's are the oatmeal shampoo's. They are easy on the skin they nourish the skin. Also in my personal expirience, it seems to keep the coat from getting that doggy smell for longer than other shampoo's that i've used, could just be in my case though. *


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it depends on if your dog has any coat concerns, such as dry skin or needs a brightening shampoo for a white dog. One of the best ones in general I would have to agree with a previous post, would be an oatmeal shampoo.. very conditioning for the coat.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oatmeal is always good no matter the coat type, long, short, wire, curly.. And I've found even for white dogs the oatmeal works nice. I stopped using a brightening shampoo on Teddie because it cost a lot more and the oatmeal did the job just as good. I'd recommend a conditioner too it makes a world of difference.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I love EQ Solutions. It's all natural, hypoallergenic, cleans as well as conditions and leaves the dogs smelling fresh.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

I also agree on using oatmeal shampoo. I use it on my husky and it woorks great for his thick fur. It also seems to be great for moisturizing their skin.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Equess microtek...awesome stuff


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

would natural shampoo make a difference? I didnt notice a difference on Stitch's coat with the different shampoo i used. I have used human shampoo, baby shampoo, and also dog shampoo from petsmart and i Stitch is fine. Stitch used to shed alot. So, i started feeding her a capsule or omega 3 1200mg ever other day, and that when i notice that she sheds alot less and also her coat is more smooth.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Regular shampoos and conditioners have a lot of junk in them. Do a little research and you'll be surprised. We only use natural products in and around our home now.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

which natural shampoo do you recomend?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I use EQ Solutions, but there are others, like Earth Bath or Bark 2 Basics.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

pamperedpups, i searched the web and it says that EQ Solutions is a body wash for horse? If so, its safe to use a body wash for horse and dogs?

I was reading some stuff on earth bath, and i kinda like it. Which web site do you then sells earth bath shampoo for cheap/


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Straight from www.EQSolutions.net: "EQ Body Wash is an all natural, foam on, readily biodegradable wash for horses *and other domestic animals*

* requires no scrubbing, 
* will not dry out skin or burn eyes, 
* uses an antibacterial formula, and
* helps prevent fungus, girth itch, rain rot, & scratches.

EQ Solutions Body Wash is veterinarian approved and pH balanced! The pH is neutral (6.5 pH), similar to the skin of most animals, which reduces the risk of skin irritation, damage to hair, & other reactions. Competitor products with non-neutral pH may cause significant irritation, dryness of skin, & many other skin and hair problems."

I use this product daily in my grooming parlour and I let the manufacturer know it. Some dogs come in and are bathed as often as once a week using this product. I do rinse after letting the application set, however, though the directions say it is unnecessary.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used Miracle Coat approximately forever. Yes, I've tried other shampoos but always go back. I dilute it around 15:1 for dogs that are bathed frequently (my Shih Tzu, at the moment) and use it full strength for dogs that are bathed monthly or less (my big 'ol Shepherd mix). It does a good job of cleansing without drying the skin and coat and works well on dogs with skin problems.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Therapet's line of shampoos and conditioners; these are mild shampoos (on both dog and groomer), they are all tearless, and come in a great variety to suit what ever grooming needs your dog has. My favorites are the Blackberry Lilac, and Peach Papaya...The Therapet shampoos are safe for use daily if necessary, and I have used them weekly with no problems. My dogs and cats get bathed weekly because I have allergies, and keeping them clean helps my allergies remain at a minimum. 

I also love Bark2Basics line of shampoos, as well as their De-Matt with Anti-stat coat conditioner. This is also a fairly mild line of shampoos that do a great job of cleansing and degreasing, as well as conditioning the skin and coat, although they aren't tearless; they do have a few more medicated options than Therapet does, which is what I like. 

The De-matt conditioner is a Fantastic 'tool' to add to any grooming kit, especially if you have a long coat dog; It helps break up matts better than any other product I have ever used; it doesn't dry the coat out, or leave it 'greasy' feeling either. It is a leave in conditioner, and I use it prior to blow drying the dog, rubbing it in good. Then if I still need to break up some matts I spray as needed while combing out.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I actually had to get shampoo earlier this week (Kim stunk and she's going to Easter this weekend so needed a bath), and I'd been meaning to get the stuff that Shalva recommends but I can never find it around here, and don't need enough stuff to warrant a petedge order, so I got the Groomax Oatmeal Shampoo and Groomax Silk Conditioner that TXR recommended.

Kim's a pretty itchy girl when it comes to shampoos (and certain foods), but that stuff worked great -- her coat looks and feel smooth, soft, and shiny, and more importantly still she hasn't scratched once since her bath. She has approximately German Shepherd-type hair, as far as length and texture goes. Didn't take all that much to really lather her up either.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> Straight from www.EQSolutions.net: "EQ Body Wash is an all natural, foam on, readily biodegradable wash for horses *and other domestic animals*
> 
> * requires no scrubbing,
> * will not dry out skin or burn eyes,
> ...


pamperedpups, i think i might buy the EQsoultions shampoo. There is also the shampoo foamer. Do you think i need it? How doy ou wash you dog with it since it is no scrub?


----------



## paw-paw (Mar 19, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> which natural shampoo do you recomend?


for a natural id recommend 
its a good quality neem oil shampoo that helps with bugs and skin issues
its good for all kinds of things
i use neem tooth paste on my teeth 
and neem oil on my plants for bugs and disease


----------

